# Plants



## BillieJeAn (Jan 22, 2012)

As an attempt to help out with the humidity in my Tegu's tank I want to get a few plants. 
I know that everyone says they won't last, but I'm willing to try anyways! So, no offense, I don't want any comments about how they won't last. 
I just want to know a few that ate safe to use.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Pothos, spider plant, umbrella trees, ficus, and snake plant.

That's all I know.

And, they won't last. Lol


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you! 

I feel like they will for now, since she's sleeping most of the time anyways. 
It's a temporary thing. I'm making her a new enclosure since the one I have sucks with humidity


----------



## james.w (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the enclosure and describe what you are using for substrate, light, heat, etc. Maybe we can help boost the humidity another way.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 22, 2012)

Sure, I'll have to get the pictures in the morning! 

Right now it's a 125 gallon tank 6 foot long two foot high and 18 inches wide. 
Glass covering except for where the lights are. 
I'm using cypress mulch 
I have three water bowls
Her moist hide box is a large shoe box, with lost of cypress mulch, a hole in the side, and a little water bowl in the corner. I mist it daily 

I have a UVB, the coil kind. The name slips my mind right now. It's a 10.0 
I have a 350 watt heat light, that makes her basking spot 109°, it's more than two feet from the basking spot. Every other watt bulb I used wouldn't raise it enough. 
I have a full spectrum light on her as well. 

I most daily, and I have a small humidifier that runs constantly but never raises the humidity more than 50%. 
Her hide box is super humid though 

Since she's so small, I'm going to buy a large tote, cut a hole in the top, and put the metal/screen like stuff I use. But only where the lights go. Then I'm going to make a place in the side for plexiglass so I can see inside. 
It'll also be temporary. But I feel like it might help. 
Plus, I don't have much money at the moment and that is within my budget 

Super humid being 80-85% constantly.


----------



## james.w (Jan 22, 2012)

That 350w bulb is sucking all of your humidity out of that tank. Depending on what the temps are in the room you keep him, you should be able to use a much lower wattage bulb. How deep is the cypress?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 22, 2012)

This time of year our house can get pretty cool. Sometimes in the lower 40's 

The cypress is pretty deep, I don't know exactly, but deep enough for her to submerge herself about six inches under, without touching the bottom. So, not quite a foot deep, but close. 

I forgot to add, I have a 60 watt infrared heat emmiter and a small under tank heater on the side where her hide box is. Keeps the warm side At 89, and the cool side stays at about 75.


----------



## james.w (Jan 22, 2012)

Household temps that low will make it much harder to keep the tank warm. Your plan may be the best at this point.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had good luck planting plants, and keeping them potted in terra cotta pots. I do this for my Ts and it work well ( since they have very poor substrate ). Then just bury the pots in cypress bedding and or wood decorations. 

I know a guy who raises 1000's of different species of Orchid ( mini Orchid species! They are dope and requite no soil ) and high humidity plants specificity for vivariums and some are pretty dang hardy and will not harm your Tegu. Here is his website: http://www.andysorchids.com/ he is always more then willing to talk to you and find out what plants would be best for you. luckily for me he lives close, but he does ship all over the US and his prices are reasonable.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for your help James 

Compnerd, thank you for the site. I'll check it out for sure!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 23, 2012)

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/f9bf562b.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/52e2314f.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/9cd29717.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/3063ddcd.jpg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/05fb8777.jpg

A few pictures of the current enclosure


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 23, 2012)

BillieJeAn said:


> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/f9bf562b.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/52e2314f.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/9cd29717.jpg
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/3063ddcd.jpg
> ...



Where did you get those mini dinosaurs?! You plan on cross breeding them with ur Tegu??


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol they're my little brothers, thought they were a nice touch!


----------



## Dana C (Jan 26, 2012)

I used a mixture of Repti Bark, Cypress, Eco Earth and fertilizer free potting soil in a depth of 6-8". I went with the Eco Earth and the Repti Bark because it seems to hold moisture really well and the potting soil really holds it plus it makes great burrows. Still however even though it can be really cold in Idaho, it will be very dry unless we see outside temps in the 35-45 degree range. I mist everyday and keep plexiglass on the screen top to hold in humidity. I also drizzle warm water into the substrate every couple of days and check it a couple times a week by digging into to ensuring that it is moist. 
It is intersting to note that Eco Earth and Repti Bark actually begin to compost after a time and generate heat as well. 

Wow!!! I went to Andy's Orchids web site. What great additions to Tegu and other herp habitats. He has 180,000, (you read it correctly), plants in stock and you can sort the offerings by ease of growing, temperature, price, fragrance etc. 
I don't know if I will put one in Eva's or Gordo's homes but I am for sure going to get a couple or three for the house!

Thank you compnerd for heads up about Andy's Orchids.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Wow!!! I went to Andy's Orchids web site. What great additions to Tegu and other herp habitats. He has 180,000, (you read it correctly), plants in stock and you can sort the offerings by ease of growing, temperature, price, fragrance etc.
> I don't know if I will put one in Eva's or Gordo's homes but I am for sure going to get a couple or three for the house!
> 
> Thank you compnerd for heads up about Andy's Orchids.



No problem! Andy had his first booth ever at the Pomona Reptile Super Show and I was literally dumb founded at all the plants he had, I wasn't joking when I said he had 1,000s of plants haha. He spent an hour with me picking my plants out at the show, I got several for my Dart Frogs and my other Vivarium. All of his plants are doing awesome, they are growing, flowering, and doing just great. He has plants for every humidity and tempature level and he really knows his flora. I have an appointment next week to go to his green houses in Encinitas , less then an hour from where I live. I have a feeling I'm going to be impressed once again, his booth at the show was remarkable I can't wait to see his green houses!!!


----------

